# Stripers



## catking21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I was fishing on a ramp around neville ohio, i was useing thawed herring and got a couple taps on my catfish pole around 11:30 I ended up reeling in a 4 lbs. 21 in. striper. Then I took my boat our all day Saturday and lost what appeard to be a white bass on a 1/4 oz. roostertail out of Big Indian Creek...:


----------

